# Hello everyone



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well it has been a while since I have been on here and I am sure there are lots of new people that dont know me. I wanted to say hi to everyone. Things are going well and I have kept in touch with my goats since I sold out. They only went to 3 different farms so that was nice. Caliber had 6 kids this year which wasnt to bad for his first kidding. He had 5 bucks and 1 doe, one buck was solid red, one was a red and white spotted, and the rest were traditional. Jasmine had B/D twins, Faith had B/D twins, Joy had twin bucks, Hope had twin bucks, Sky had a single doe which C'arra will be showing this year, Freckles had a single buck which we will also be showing, Cashmere had twin does, Valentine did not get bred. Porshe, Jan, and Cindy were all to young to be bred. It sure is is weird not to have any goats but I am glad I have seen all but Calibers kids. Taylor and Kerigan will not be showing this year. Their father moved away so they will be spending the summer with him. C'arra is the only one showing. Sky was our best show doe so when I found out she had a doeling I had to have her. She will only be leased this year because my buddy that I sold the goats to wants to keep all doelings. It was a hard choice as to where to get C'arra's wether, but once I saw freckles wether I just knew he was the one. Freckles was bought to be a wether maker and I have a feeling I was right when buying her. I am just ready to show them but it will be a while I guess maybe I should wait till they are weaned and I get them home. I hope everyone is doing well and I have enjoyed looking at everyones kidding pictures. ONce we get the kids home I am sure I will be posting more.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great to see you Roger! Good hearing of the kiddo's too and that you can still see them :hug:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey there Roger - long time no see! Glad you and your goats are well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey Roger! Nice to hear from you!
Glad all 'your' goats are doing well! Can't wait to see what your kiddos look like!  I always really liked Sky! She was really pretty


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have included some pictures if I can figure out how to get them loaded from my phone. One is the monster wether we are buying from my doe freckles and she is standing behind him. One is of Sky nursing the doeling we are leasing. The red buckling is one if Joy's kids. The red spotted boy is one of calibers kids right when he was born.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think this is freckles and her wether, I am not sure why it's sideways. The previous picture is joys kid.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This should be the one of Sky with her doeling


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is calibers spotted buckling minutes old


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all great looking goats! Nice to hear from you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.

Nice seeing you pop in Roger  Missed having you around.


----------



## PearcePastures (Oct 6, 2012)

Hiya RPC!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww those babies are precious  I am sorry your nieces are staying elsewhere during the summer  At least you will have C'arra to show this year. So glad your able to check in on the goats. Sure miss having you on the forum, so I'm glad you check in with us! I hope your enjoying yourself and getting to do some of the things you wanted to do


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Super excited I got the call from my friend and the babies are weaned. I will be picking them up on Friday after work. I am sure I will be one here more posting pictures of them as they grow.


----------

